# Free .pdf Military Field Manuals, Technical Manuals, and Courses



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Some of you might not know that the US Army makes a lot of its manuals available free online. Yeah, there is a lot manuals of little or no use to civilians, but there are quite a few useful publications too...

ArmyPubs.Army.mil

They also make some of their correspondence courses available, including a great series on medical stuff from basic first aid to surgery! Also worthwhile are their machinist courses and their engineering courses (covering surveying, carpentry and masonry) I can't locate the exact link for these, but you should find them here...

Central Army Registry

Opportunity no longer knocks, it double-clicks. Have fun.

PS: Anything marked "Distribution Restriction A" should be available to anyone under the Freedom of Information Act. If you try to download a restricted document, I think the DHS comes to your house and waterboards yer ass.  (OK, it just won't let you download it)


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/military-government-links/1007-free-downloadable-us-army-field-manuals-all-them.html


----------

